# giant glory dh 2008?



## garrett019 (Aug 20, 2007)

the giant glory dh 2008 what do u think?worth getting it?


I
like to ride mostly downhill but some freeride. Race um not a lot but I do. Looking for a all around good downhill bike. If any other suggestions of other bikes would be great. Just on the market for a new ride.


Not at a pro level yet but i want to take it this year, for me i have riden a hardtail for a while and know my lines and how to pick them pretty well, I want more of a sturdy bike, not really flexy, i want it to be able to do some freeride, just im looking at the bike cause i could get a sweety deal from northstar, and wondering is it worth taking it or should i continue my search for a new ride.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

describe your riding styles. We need more info to answer your question.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Well YES....erm no, I mean maybe yes no...yes!? Perhaps its best to think about contemplating the idea of a positive and affirmative action plan to say yes, but then again what if in contemplating yes, should you then be saying no beacause yes could be wrong...although not negative. Hey hang on, then its highly likely that you should be spouting yes because its positive...?

In summation, perhpas yes is the right answer when thinking no, yet when in reality, no could be the most positive answer for yes.

+1 as above...rolf.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Well YES....erm no, I mean maybe yes no...yes!? Perhaps its best to think about contemplating the idea of a positive and affirmative action plan to say yes, but then again what if in contemplating yes, should you then be saying no beacause yes could be wrong...although not negative. Hey hang on, then its highly likely that you should be spouting yes because its positive...?
> 
> In summation, perhpas yes is the right answer when thinking no, yet when in reality, no could be the most positive answer for yes.
> 
> +1 as above...rolf.


he might be right, but he alo might not be. I'd set up a task force to look into it


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

yea!!!! it totally rockZorzzzz.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

They are a very stable ride. The only bad thing about the stocker is the heavy weight, but that can be helped with some investing and parts swap. I have seen them down to 40lbs with good tires, so it can be done. They handle very well if you are the charging kind of rider, they will jump decent, but love to just stay down and plow. I rode a IH Sunday for 3 seasons and feel like both bikes have strengths over each other. The sunday cornered alittle better, but the glory feels more stable. Each uses a similar suspension design, For a pro level race bike, it is hard to beat the value and parts spec you get with the 2008 glory. Just make sure you do need that much bike, i find myself riding my reign x more often unless im on a race weekend. The reign X is the most fun bike I have ever ridden. The reign X was what made me try a glory. So far I am loving each bike! Just need some more snow to melt!


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

you didnt give much info, but i love my 08. i came from a faith 2 and the glory blows it outta the water. yes it does have very good suspension, but you have to tune it to your liking and make it work for your riding style. the glory is a beast, it goes over anything and yet i can still move it around. it has a very low center of gravity good for corners, ive heard straight from someone on a sunday that the glory was better at cornering. 

i really love my bike and so far its holdin up great, ive been ridin it since aug. of 07.

dennis yuroshek


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, it's cool.

You don't give me enough information to analyze your question, I don't give you enough information in a answer.

What's funny is that this is what 90% of "What should I buy" threads result to on MTBR. "Yeah get a Glory, they're gnartastic sictor!!!!!" Sweet, just what I want to hear when I am about to drop $4000.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah get a Glory, they're gnartastic sictor!!!!!


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> What's funny is that this is what 90% of "What should I buy" threads result to on MTBR. "Yeah get a Glory, they're gnartastic sictor!!!!!" Sweet, just what I want to hear when I am about to drop $4000.


Damn right!:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

and you can shred the sicky gnar too!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1 with Bighitboy.

The Glory can be lightened up quite a lot with cash and strategic parts...but, its sounds like your young and perhaps you may or may not have the funds to support that course of action...? Who knows...(?) Maybe your parents are footing the bill...? If so, do as you please.

I have found the Glory more than capable in any DH area and after changing some of the stock parts, rode better than most bikes I have ridden. Yet, it is a whole lot of bike and would make an EXELLENT whistler freeride machine after a strategic diet and is a great DH bike in its own right... and is lighter than many DH rigs out there, even thought this is set at the extreme FR market.

In saying that very simple rundown of the bike, I have the reign X0 for my freeride and DH racing because it can doo anything the glory can do in the right hands and is also MUCH better in the corners, air time, technical landings and technical trail stuff. At least in my POP.:thumbsup:

But you say DH...there are different kinds of DH though. More info onagaiishimasu...



garrett019 said:


> the giant glory dh 2008 what do u think?worth getting it?
> 
> I
> like to ride mostly downhill but some freeride. Race um not a lot but I do. Looking for a all around good downhill bike. If any other suggestions of other bikes would be great. Just on the market for a new ride.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Its gnartastic sictor!!!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

well...that bike has been "Goodificated" to an exellent level of prestigification.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh and in case you have not seen one up close, its freaking massive. Its overbuilt to the point of ludicrousness(tm).

V.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah you've all said its sicknarical, but no one has recommended 10 other bikes the OP never even asked about.

So...Sunday, Demo 8, V10, M6, Faith, R9...:yawn:


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i think a lot of the appeal of the Glory is that its a great bike at a great price, mainly because Giant cuts out the middle man which saves the consumer $$$.


----------



## DeZender (Oct 9, 2005)

Unquestionably one of the best complete DH bikes available, and for the price even harder to beat. In the same league as a V10 or Sunday for less bank.

Doesn't sound like you've ridden many big bikes, so buy it and love it... you'll get to try others later, esp. if you have your own rig to trade laps with.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

DeZender said:


> Unquestionably one of the best complete DH bikes available, and for the price even harder to beat. In the same league as a V10 or Sunday for less bank.
> 
> Doesn't sound like you've ridden many big bikes, so buy it and love it... you'll get to try others later, esp. if you have your own rig to trade laps with.


Mongoose ecd best bike ever for the price rides like a sunday and has components equivalent of a normal 5500 dollar bike but for 2.5g's less. Nuff said


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

both look like great bikes with great bike builds, but the giant comes with a 40. but i think the mongoose is lighter(im to lazy to look it up, but it looks lighter)


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

gil_caz said:


> both look like great bikes with great bike builds, but the giant comes with a 40. but i think the mongoose is lighter(im to lazy to look it up, but it looks lighter)


For the extra money you could get 2 40's and pry a couple more 40's.......of old english that is


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nope...I would still choose the giant over those - which is not to say the others are bad of course.

Some say its a MASSIVE bike in person, but I would not go as far as to embellish it that much. Its no bigger than many other bikes in its category and lighter and smaller than many...but not all.

If you choose the right parts selection to really suit your context of riding then it would kill many a higher named brand bikes that others like to flash around. But then we get into the other area of ability and skill etc etc...

Flat out right...its a sick bike!

Do it....!



Ithnu said:


> Yeah you've all said its sicknarical, but no one has recommended 10 other bikes the OP never even asked about.
> 
> So...Sunday, Demo 8, V10, M6, Faith, R9...:yawn:


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

the only reason people thinks it is massive is because of the shock mounting in to the frame. and that is not even huge. its an optical illusion!!!!! the lines everywhere else are pretty standard. i would take the fatter part of the down tube any day for the efficiency that Giants suspension design gives.

you want to talk about a massive bike.... Trek session 77. massive and ugly as fvck.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

garrett019 said:


> the giant glory dh 2008 what do u think?worth getting it?
> 
> I
> 
> Not at a pro level yet but i want to take it this year, .


If that is your goal.. pick a pure DH racing bike, dont consider anything that you *could* use for FR as well.

and yes of course DH bikes can be freeride bikes too.

but if the emphasis is on racing then try to stick to it, to get the optimum performance.

ANything is possible but if racing is what you want, then dont go for anything thats middleroad.. go all out for a racing DH bike.

There are lots of glorys out there, they are relatively cheap compared to other brands in that performance range, its a proven design, its a bit overbuildt, but thats only in its favour as your still learning a lot, and should expect to crash a fair bit of times if your racing and practising for it.

So anyways, good luck with it


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

I've got a friend that has the 2007. A lot of the parts have been swapped for lighter parts and it's around 41-42 pounds. I've ridden it around in the street and it feels pretty sickzors! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

You do not need a DH labeled bike to race DH.

The glory would be perfect and BETTER than some pure labeled DH bikes. The glory is more agile and has better trail characteristics than some DH rigs, setting aside from the fact that its lighter than many DH race bikes if one was to change some strategic stock parts the bike come standard with.

The glory will more than suit your needs for either race or play and has the ability to be more burly if the need calls for it.:thumbsup:

If you buy pure labeled DH metal, then you will be stuck with that choice and limit your self. I raced my giant reign 1 in a DH last year and won, over guys using full blown DH rigs (not that I would recommend that, the course I rode was more suitable for a lighter more nimble bike rather than heavy, clumsy DH rigs in that situation), so you DONT always need a full DH machine.:nono:



DeanH said:


> If that is your goal.. pick a pure DH racing bike, dont consider anything that you *could* use for FR as well.
> 
> and yes of course DH bikes can be freeride bikes too.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeZender (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmmm... that Mongoose does look like a great deal. OK... only get the Giant if you're getting some type of discount! Haha. I've never ridden the EC-D, but it sounds promising on paper (or online). It's a good day for DH when so many complete bikes are available with more and more competitive pricing... builds the industry, like moto.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Pistol2Ne said:


> rides like a sunday


That's a good thing?


----------

